# Guys hi! Spraying water based urethanes with Transtint dye



## Singular (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi! I don't have enough experience in spraying Transtinted water based urethanes. Is someone out there have any idea why I have tiny blotch spots in the coat?
I've tried it with Emtech and Varathane products, however keep getting those tiny blotches sized as small as grains of table salt.
Any idea?

I use CAT J100H gun with 208 nozzle, no reducer. Mixed well, no bubbles
Just dumbfounded......They are in some areas, other areas are fine
Any ideas?
Thank you people


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Are you wiping down your areas well just prior to spraying? I have noticed that if contaminates are on the sprayed surface the colorants will sometimes coagulate around them.


----------



## Singular (Dec 23, 2018)

As usual... vacuum with horse bristle attachment and then a tack cloth..
I've noticed those little particles also form on a sides of gravity cup close to the outlet of a funnel.
Dye by itself is almost a consistency of water....
Will try to strain urethane again but those particles are very small....


----------

